# Vid Test



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Can't embed.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Can't embed.


You'r in trouble boy! :numbchuck:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Can't embed.


Man...no one wants to hear about your romance troubles...

:smt082

PM about videos inbound

code for youtube videos:

[yt]linkhere[/yt]

make sure you use the "embed" link not the regular URL link or it won't work.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

[yt]http://img531.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Tcougarstripjf4
[More videos from BeefyBeefo][/yt]

LOL!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The code I gave you will only work for youtube vids.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> The code I gave you will only work for youtube vids.


Gotcha. The link to the video should do the job anyways. Thanks bruce!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> [yt]http://img531.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Tcougarstripjf4
> [More videos from BeefyBeefo][/yt]
> 
> LOL!


I seen that before! :smt164


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow...I have way too much time on my hands....

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Wow...I have way too much time on my hands....
> 
> [yt]
> 
> ...


Nice cougars down in the bottom right corner of your Youtube post. Now we know what you do with all that time on your hands.

LOL:anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Nice cougars down in the bottom right corner of your Youtube post. Now we know what you do with all that time on your hands.
> 
> LOL:anim_lol:


Oops.  I didn't notice that before. That probably doesn't go with forum rules. I could try and change the name of the video maybe? Mods? Bad? :buttkick:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Something tells me you shouldn't have named it "cougar _*strip*_"

yeah...fieldstrip would be better


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Something tells me you shouldn't have named it "cougar _*strip*_"
> 
> yeah...fieldstrip would be better


I think it gives us AMMUNITION to better tease you with LOL!!!:smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Something tells me you shouldn't have named it "cougar _*strip*_"
> 
> yeah...fieldstrip would be better


Then he would have ended up with who knows what "fieldstripping" at the bottom:smt082:anim_lol:

All I have to add is "you started it" LOL LOL:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

This should be better...

[yt]



[/yt]


----------

